# The best holiday movie of all time: "Die Hard"



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From SF Gate:

*The best holiday movie of all time: "Die Hard"*


> The department stores can pipe in "Silver Bells" and "Frosty the Snowman" until my brain turns into pudding, and it still doesn't feel like Christmas. I don't get into the holiday spirit during Black Friday, Cyber Monday, the arrival of our first Christmas card or the first airing of "It's a Wonderful Life." You can hang up the stockings on the chimney with care -- it might as well be the middle of August if I haven't seen "Die Hard."
> 
> Yes, _that_ "Die Hard."


FULL ARTICLE HERE

Yes, nothing spells Christmas like gratuitous violence. BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

LOL! Yippee Ki Yay ***********!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, it is a Christmas time flick to be sure, but one that puts me into the "spirit" of Christmas, not entirely.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Wouldn't even make my Top 500 list, and I don't know 500 movies.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Wouldn't even make my Top 500 list, and I don't know 500 movies.


To know or not to know can be arduous indeed!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Die Hard? Why not? 

It's in the spirit of making ones way back home for Christmas.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I can go along with this.
Who says the holiday films have to be all warm and fuzzy? :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I can go along with this.
> Who says the holiday films have to be all warm and fuzzy? :lol:


Me! :lol:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Me! :lol:


Did you misunderstand? It's "warm an fuzzy", not "green and slimy"! :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

rudeney said:


> Did you misunderstand? It's "warm an fuzzy", not "green and slimy"! :lol:


!rolling Oh, wait, what? !rolling


----------



## cancunphotographer (Dec 6, 2009)

Bookmarked it. I will watch it soon and give you some feedbacks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

What a wonderful article! thanks for the link! time for me to watch my diehard movies on blu ray!!!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I fully disagree.

The best Christmas movie is Bad Santa. !Devil_lol


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Scrooged


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

koji68 said:


> The best Christmas movie is Bad Santa. !Devil_lol


No, it was Bad*der* Santa. :lol:


----------

